

Call for Participation – Electromagnetic Field - jonty
https://www.emfcamp.org/cfp

======
jonty
If you didn't come last time, there's a nice bit of BBC coverage from 2012 to
give you an idea:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19441861](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19441861)

Whatever you find fascinating, come talk about it.

